# halloween projecting



## lauraloo (Aug 3, 2016)

Icepick said:


> LairMistress said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think that the mobile app supports that toolbar, if you're using it, though. I deleted the app because I didn't have the toolbar. I have to get there via bookmark, and then go to the bottom of the page to click "View full website", or something similar, to get the toolbar when I'm on my phone.
> ...


----------



## lauraloo (Aug 3, 2016)

Here is what my DVD player outlets look like and I posted also a pic of my projector features as well. So does anyone know if It would be compatible with the Atomsfearfx? would anyone know this from the pics that I posted? thanks


----------



## lauraloo (Aug 3, 2016)

lauraloo;bt3802 said:


> Here is what my DVD player outlets look like and I also posted apic of my projector features as well. So does anyone know if It would be compatible with the Atomsfearfx? would anyone know this from the pics that I posted? thanks


for some reason it keeps saying that my


----------



## lauraloo (Aug 3, 2016)

lauraloo;bt3802 said:


> Here is what my DVD player outlets look like and I also posted apic of my projector features as well. So does anyone know if It would be compatible with the Atomsfearfx? would anyone know this from the pics that I posted? thanks


for some reason it keeps saying that my text is too short and that I have to write more on here. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------

